# Marley Passed Obedience Training



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

After 3 months of obedience training Marley finally passed off leash obedience training yesterday. We tested out yesterday and he did so good, I am so proud of Marley. He did heel, sit, stay, down, come, and return to heel position all off leash and around other dogs. I was so nervous while he was testing, this was Marley's first time attempting the test, my boyfriend was handling him. The only thing he kind of messed up on was his 3min. down stay, he sat up towards the end but laid back down on command. So he finally passed and got his diploma! Now I hope Maya will be able to pass in a couple of weeks.


----------



## cosmomom (Aug 28, 2006)

Congratulations! What a great achievement. Im sure Maya will do just as well.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Congratulations! Way to go Marley!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh gosh, that was a bad title, I almost had a heart attack thinking Marley had passed away!!! Glad to hear it was good news!


----------



## Rebel Red (Jan 4, 2006)

:jamming::woot2:THAT IS SO COOL!!! GOOD JOB MARLY:You_Rock_:appl::banana:


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> Oh gosh, that was a bad title, I almost had a heart attack thinking Marley had passed away!!! Glad to hear it was good news!


Opps sorry. I just relized that also. I dont know how to change that title, I dont see the edit button anymore.


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

Does anyone know how to edit posts?


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

LaurJen said:


> Oh gosh, that was a bad title, I almost had a heart attack thinking Marley had passed away!!! Glad to hear it was good news!



Other people have used that title for passing a test and I jump everytime. 

Congratulations! That is quite an acheivement!!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

jessme7 said:


> Does anyone know how to edit posts?


Is that better?

I believe Joe is working on the post editing options.... But I don't think you'd have access to the title, even with the option to edit your post.....


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

oh WHEW! 

Congratulations!


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

Thanks for changing that title Rick. Next time I will use a better choice of words...like graduated. 
I hope to do some advance obedience training with him or get his Canine good Samaritan certificate.
But first I would like him to learn how to retrieve better.


----------



## Jman515 (Oct 1, 2006)

did you goto petsmart for classes?


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

No I did not. I went to a local dog training facility called Colorado Dog Acadamy, they have a web site up. I am very pleased with the results my pups had. Maya recently passed her off leash obiedience also. The trainers there use a dog pack and pack leader theory which I belive was best and natural with my pups. Its kind of like the "Dog Whisper" technique on National Geo. Channel. There are many theorys and different techniques out there to train your dog, you just gotta do your research to find out whats best for you and your dog.


----------



## Jman515 (Oct 1, 2006)

ah ok because I signed up for the petsmart class for my dog and start oct 20th


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

Well I think petsmart is ok for little puppys to socialize and know some basic commands. But to really train your pup and yourself how to train the pup I think you should find a class that takes dogs out in the open and not just in the confinement of the store.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Jman515 said:


> ah ok because I signed up for the petsmart class for my dog and start oct 20th


We'll be starting puppy classes at Petsmart in a couple of weeks too. It's only $100 and close to my house, so if they turn out to not be very worthwhile, I don't think I'd be too upset. I'm thinking of the classes more for socialization/a fun thing to do together rather than serious training. We'll see! Let us know how yours go.


----------

